# Online DTG Printing Service



## dillbar15 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey everyone. I'm currently starting a new t-shirt business and need some information regarding an online DTG vendor. I'm wanting to print full color photographs on my shirts on the front. From what I have read DTG seems to be the way to go over screenprinting for photographs? Is this correct?

What I'm looking for is an online printer basically, who I can send my t-shirts to and who is then able to print and send them to me or perhaps send them directly to the customer (so almost a fulfillment service). 

Do any of you guys know a low-cost supplier who is able to do this? 

Thanks so much guys


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

There are plenty of companies in the preferred vendor list on here that offer this service. We do it for local shops all the time, but consider that most vendors will not give you wholesale pricing without some sort of commitment.

For our walk-in wholesale clients, we tell them we need a certain annual commitment or they lose pricing. They have to hit that tier within 90 days or we won't print for them at that rate anymore.

Wholesale means having perfect artwork submitted on time and not harassing us. I can't tell you how many people call every day asking for wholesale pricing for 6 shirts.


----------

